# HTML - Left align the scrollbar, but not the rest



## asbo (Sep 21, 2001)

hiya,

I've been fooling around with CSS and I'd like to put the scrollbar on the left, but the remaining stuff on the page gets right aligned(text, button captions, etc).

Does anyone know how to make it so that the scrollbar appears on the left side of the page, but the text is normally aligned?

Thanks,
asbo


----------



## deuce868 (Nov 2, 2000)

now that would mess with some people. It is a windows element and I don't think you can move it like you are hoping. Even if you could, I am not sure it would be advisable.


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

Never heard of doing that, although I have to agree with deuce, what CSS are you using to put the scrollbar on the left?
maybe its switching everything so if you say align right it will go left.


----------



## asbo (Sep 21, 2001)

*deuce868*
I am quite sure that they are movable, as I did it right before I posted.  The only reason I would move it is because this is a personal site, and I would pefer to have it "messed up" 

*brendandonhu*
It is definately possible, I read a tut on doing it, and it worked fine, except it changed the ENTIRE page to RTL, and it is really irritating and confusing to type in. I am using:

direction: rtl

and I'm pretty sure that it can be placed just about anywhere within the < style > code, but I just happened to stick it under body { }.

I actually haven't played with that aspect of it too much; I have the rest of the site to get up still  I'm hoping that there is some way to put the scrollbar in right-ro-left mode, but not the rest of the page... :/

Thanks,
asbo


----------



## deuce868 (Nov 2, 2000)

oic, that would make sense. I did not think about changing the flow direction of the text like that. I have never used it. Isn't it for writing the text backwards for some languages?


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

Yea it writes backwards.

You can do it using classes I think.
Example, you have a class .rtl and a class .ltr.
Then around the text you would specify

```

```


----------



## asbo (Sep 21, 2001)

hrm........... i wonder if I could put that into CSS some how... i'll play aroudn with it and see what happens.........


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

That is css. Do you know how to use classes?
If not you might want to read the CSS tutorial at HTMLGoodies.com but that tutorial is tough to find on their site so do a google search for it.


----------



## asbo (Sep 21, 2001)

Looking through my GreyMatter templates, it seems like there's 20+ set < P > tag to edit, and ATM it's just not worth it :/ If I have a bit of extra time in the furture, I'd consider it, but I had hoped that there was an easy way around that ... *sigh* oh well 

Thanks,
asbo


----------



## Shadow2531 (Apr 30, 2001)

View that attachment to see a way that you an do it.

just remember one thing in the code...

(the period at the end of a sentence goes before the sentence)


----------



## NameTooLong (Dec 26, 2002)

Shadow's idea works but here was my idea. Use a javascript page scroller such as the one found here. Then design it to look like your bar and hide the actual scrollbar. It's way more complicated but much more customizable.


----------



## NameTooLong (Dec 26, 2002)

I fixed shadow's code a bit. Now you don't have to put a period in front of the sentence. Direction accepts both ltr and rtl so I just chose ltr instead of left-align like he had.

BTW: If anyone's interested, this code only seems to work with IE.


----------



## Shadow2531 (Apr 30, 2001)

Cool, that's better. Thanks for covering me on that one pal.

Yeh, I only tested it in IE. I kind of assumed it would only work in IE.

Good info though


----------



## shaggy29us (Mar 10, 2003)

I am impressed w/ the way you guys try your best to resolve problems. You really go out of your way. Good job!


----------

